# Yet Another Short Story ID Challenge



## Elphineas (Oct 6, 2005)

A few years back I read a short story in a fantasy compilation.  There was one story I really liked, but I can't remember what it was called or who wrote it.  Heck, I don't even remember the name of the volume.



This is what I do remember:



There was a young man who traveled through the woods to a farm.  The farm bred and trained winged horses.  There was an older man who had all of the bloodlines of the horses memorized.  



I don't remember how it got to this point, but for some reason there appeared an army in the woods surrounding the stables.  There was also a barrier that popped up around the perimeter.  When one of the farm people tried to fly away to get help, they ran into the barrier.  I think that the barrier on ground level was made of trees.  They were squished together.


That's all I can remember.



Thanks in advance for anyone who helps out.


----------



## Elphineas (Oct 15, 2005)

Noboby?

Bummer.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Oct 15, 2005)

Could it have been something in this anthology?

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...f=sr_1_1/103-8202269-4862242?v=glance&s=books


----------



## GOLLUM (Oct 16, 2005)

Elphineas said:
			
		

> Noboby?
> 
> Bummer.


Sorry......

Short stories as part of anthologies are a lot harder to track down than indvidual books in my experience. Still Kelpie might have the solution...


----------



## Elphineas (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks Kelpie.  I'll ILL it tomorrow and check it out.


----------

